# X-series 2017 info



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Does any x series insiders on here know anything about 2017 schedule? Even if its preliminary? Trying to make plans. Checked website and dobass. Thanks!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been asking around as well. no1 I've talked to has heard anything


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

http://thex-series.com/bass-fishing-tournaments/
It's up now.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Flipp said:


> http://thex-series.com/bass-fishing-tournaments/
> It's up now.


Thank You!!!


----------

